# PC for Gaming



## FurryWolfieBuddy (Jun 25, 2015)

i am thinking of building a desktop with a budget of 400$ i know its not much but i would like a decent PC to run FTB modpacks for Minecraft, WoW, TERA, CS:GO, i have peripherals already, i have a corsair M65 RGB mouse and a K70 Keyboard, i currently use a laptop with an A8 quadcore on a cooling pad at my desk with my keyboard and mouse, i have Hyperx  cloud headset.


----------



## Ahkrin Descol (Jun 25, 2015)

I'd go with the FM2+ AMD CPU series if you want a budget gaming pc.  It's got the power of some of your mid-price GPUs built in and it doesn't cost you an arm and a leg.  I'm not too sure how FM2+ motherboards are for discrete GPUs though, but that's only a problem if you want to drop a load more money on a computer at a later date (i.e. another 400$ or more).

As for RAM, 2.1MHz and 8GB will get you set, go for 16GB if possible though (future proofing).

Power supply I'm sure 450W will be sufficient, Corsair's a good brand if you want to pay a little extra for reliability (a dodgy power supply can wreck components!).

Rest's up to you, but there's my recommended places to start looking. 

EDIT: Oh, buy a fan for the CPU so it's quieter and doesn't overheat in the summer! (I like to go with CoolerMaster.) Give me a message if you want more help.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Jun 25, 2015)

If you are going for budget, look into modifying an older case to fit your needs. AMD is made for budget builds, while Intel and Nvidia tend to cost more but are better suited for performance in the long run. And going cheap on the PSU will leave your PC fried. If you can, reuse the HDD from your laptop, unless you intend to keep your laptop in working order.


----------



## FurryWolfieBuddy (Jun 25, 2015)

ok i plan on keeping my laptop but i built something on pc part pick let me know what you think, i also am going to be using linux
LINK- http://pcpartpicker.com/p/72VxK8


----------



## Ahkrin Descol (Jun 25, 2015)

You plan on making a gaming computer for linux?  Your selection will be quite limited.  If you're going to actually put a graphics card in I would go with an AM3+ motherboard/CPU.  I was suggesting FM2+ as an alternative to a card but AM3+ gives you more processing power for your money (Think of FM2+ CPUs as being the CPU and the graphics card (albeit a fairly limited one) in one chip).  Besides that though, all looks fine to me.  Antec is your second safe bet PSU company.


----------



## Vitaly (Jun 26, 2015)

FX 6300 + M5A78L + 1xKingston 8Gb 1600 mHz + GTX 750 Ti + Seagate Barracuda 1 Tb + Chieftec 500W.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jul 11, 2015)

FurryWolfieBuddy said:


> Linux





Ahkrin Descol said:


> Linux?



Cedega is a compatibility layer for emulating PC based games (DirectX9) on Linux but don't get too excited. Success is pretty shoddy in my experience. Counter Strike and other Source games, WoW and Minecraft are all playable  but keep in mind that you might be left out of newer games coming out.  Your library will be very limited, especially since Minecraft is going Java free. There are ways of obtaining cheap/free Win7 licenses (avoid 8!!) either through college, used PCs, discount bundles, etc. -Or try checking Newegg and Tiger Direct for bundle deals! CPU+RAM+MOBO deals often come with OEM Windows. Shop around before you decide to go all open-source.


----------



## Vineheart01 (Jul 21, 2015)

I dont use Linux but i have friends who do. Only one of them is a gamer, the rest are server junkies (yaknow, the kind you talk to when you need to jailbreak/root your phone lol). Gaming on a linux isnt easy from what im told, as you basically have to emulate windows to get it to run the vast majority of games and that can task the CPU more than usual, which means you still need windows in the end.

The specs that Ahkrin posted seem solid to me. Thing bout powersupplies most people dont realize is the computer specs for wattage is vastly over-exaggerated. My computer is borderline super computer, the video card is whats holding me back from that title (i derped lol). Factory specs says i should use around 800Watts power supply and i have a 600, never had a problem. My instructor in college has a similar computer running on a 450 lol.


----------



## metallic_canine (Aug 17, 2016)

I personally would go with an Intel processor. While more expensive, their clock speeds are usually more accurate and can handle more at once. I bought the 6th gen i3 on a budget and it hasn't disappointed me. Plus, you can always upgrade it in the future. Also, as other users have said, I highly recommend using Windows for games. Linux doesn't support a lot of games, so your choices will be extremely limited. If you're worried about the OS price, I know that students can get Windows 8.1 for free on DreamSpark (I did).

Just some food for thought!


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Aug 19, 2016)

metallic_canine said:


> Just some food for thought!


Dude...
This thread died (and the OP left FA) over a year ago. Your "food for thought" will never be eaten.


----------

